# IBEW Members Killed on Job



## ShadyDavey (Aug 12, 2020)

I remember when this happened in June. A good family friend of mine is a troubleman for PG&E and a member of 1245; he told me about it initially. Such a shame to see them pass in the way they did.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Lately too many electricians have died on the job.
Rip


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

so sad may they Rest In Peace .


----------

